# Max



## DisgustinDustin (Jun 2, 2013)

Just saw he died on LATFO. He has long dreads. Hung out with him in SAV. Can't post the pic from my phone.
Anyone know how he died? He would've been 24 today or yesterday. 

RIP Max


----------



## kokomojoe (Jun 3, 2013)

Can't say I knew him but here's that pic from latfo, R.I.P. sorry to all who knew him.


----------



## bmb666 (Jun 14, 2013)

Wont ever forget that time we got pulled out on a stretcher from the Police Department in Savannah, trying our damnedest to hold the laughter in. Or that big ol' hug ya gave me when you saw me again 2 weeks later in ATL (and the time i was in booking and saw you getting released hahaha). RIP buddy.


----------



## Shithead (Jun 29, 2013)

Love ya Max


----------

